# Like Aquaponics but NJ does not work with Tilapia...would you stock with non eatable fish?



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Hello...
I literally love the concept of Aquaponics...and i am in the second year and about to give up that hobby due to fish...
I did 2 Years of Tilapia with more or less success...
But NJ does not work well for them and me due to the not Tilapia friendly climate outside
But would like to keep this productive system...cause the Veggie harvest is better than in my Greenhouse and no weeds at all...
But...does it make sense to get other fish in Spring and let them die off in Winter due to freezing outside?
Feels kind of cruel to me...and i also don/t know which fish i could use...which is cheap and water condition hardy...
Keeping them in basement for almost 2/3 of the year as i did with the Tilapia is no option anymore and i also already gave away the indoor Fish tanks
But does anyone stock with "disposables"? And how are your experiences?

Thx in advance


----------



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

If you bury the fish tanks you could keep channel catfish outside through the winter. They won't eat much but won't die to cold temperature either. I keep them year around in my outdoor system in WV. Also do rainbow trout Oct-June.


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Why not get a few koi. I started with catfish fingerlings and some small koi. I figure when koi get too big I'll sell em for a few bucks. So far the mix of fish is ok. I also figure when I harvest my catfish the koi will help keep biofilter alive I'm thinking of getting a second ibc and maybe tryin some crappie or bluegill seperate


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Do you think an IBC 3/4 in ground is safe enough for those fish?!
Dont want to have it all way in due to dirt falling in etc...
Especially here in north Jersey i am kind of unsure if it is not freezing all way down anyway...
But i am eager to learn...


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't know for sure with your winters but Maybe check with local fish stores about koi in winter. I thought I read they could overwinter in ponds up north Not 100% sure though


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

I just googled koi in New Jersey. There are several places in New Jersey that selll them according to the website 24 inches deep or deeper they should survive winter. So for your ibc you should be ok if you bury it. Good luck


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't know how harsh your climate is, but koi are more sensitive to the cold than regular goldfish and need deeper water. I don't believe 2' will cut it if you get more than an inch of ice. They cost more as well as they will eventually grow to 30+ inches. I've read they need 300g per fish. My system (300g pond) is stocked with fancy (double tail) goldfish and I keep a floating trough deicer when it gets extremely cold.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

The edible cold water fish like trout need very cold water, and channel cats are an invasive species here so haven't researched but may be worth a look.


----------



## RNinTN (May 31, 2018)

I would try the trout. Salmon are illegal in pretty much every state thanx to big food lobbying. Another solution is to add a tankless heater or a good size pond heater. You just set the thermostat and it will keep them warm. I would most definitely bury the tank as deep as you could because the ground is not going to freeze that far down and it will hold a constant temp of around 55 degrees down there. That will ease the cost of heating..
What about building it a little double walled hoop house to insulate a bit and trying the warm compost piles? I have seen success this way.


----------



## STK56GUNGUY (Oct 21, 2012)

Meinecke said:


> Hello...
> I literally love the concept of Aquaponics...and i am in the second year and about to give up that hobby due to fish...
> I did 2 Years of Tilapia with more or less success...
> But NJ does not work well for them and me due to the not Tilapia friendly climate outside
> ...


Personally I love catfish. Super hardy and tolerates not only varied water conditions but water temps as well.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

What about using Prawns ?


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

I have bullhead catfish in my stock tank, that I caught many years ago. They can actually freeze in the ice, then recover in the spring. I throw them a little grain in the tank (when I think about it). They will live on most anything. I would guess that they have been in there 12 or 14 years. They also get a little that comes out of the steers mouths when they drink.
I'm sure that they will live in your climate.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Meinecke said:


> But NJ does not work well for them and me due to the not Tilapia friendly climate outside


Why can't you work with tilapia? Most aquaponic farms in NJ seem to. Koi, or any carp/goldfish species, is a good choice, and marketable. Sunfish and blue gills work for many as well.

Jeff


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

If you ask me, the answer is simple...
I dont want to do it commercially...i dont believe in the "everything has to have a price tag" mentality, so i am just looking at the self sufficiency aspect...and having the fish 2/3 of the year inside incl heating is a no go for me.
I also dont want to run a whole greenhouse incl heating at -2 for months just for some fish and a few plants on top...
So when i retire in the south i probably will do it again...until then, i will keep it on "ice"...


----------



## wannabfarmer (Jun 30, 2015)

i'm in pa so my climate isn't far off from yours. I plan on using catfish for the reasons listed above. I will also attempt tilapia as I love to eat it but will most likely move them inside or do a water heater as also stated above.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Use what ever you can easily catch each spring. At end of season harvest or release them.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Just recently moved to a way better property (sunny and flat instead of the old shady wooded north facing one).
So maybe i will give another try in a little while...since i can harvest way more sun/heat now...
Combined with warm water collectors and my 20 PV panels that still sit and wait in garage for usage, i could create enough heat all year round...


----------



## wannabfarmer (Jun 30, 2015)

congrats. but if you are still in jersey I would still stick with my earlier recommendation. but I agree if you have a panel to heat the pond that would help. I recently found a video on youtube that shows a guy building a 1200 gal tank in his basement for about 600 dollars. DIY guy I think is what its called. he has a lot of fish tanks he built and shows how to build them. When I get a new house i'm planning on doing everything inside just not sure if it would be a basement or building a pole barn and doing it in there. best of luck in whatever you do.


----------

